
Breaking Glass in Infinite Dimensions - endswapper
https://today.duke.edu/2017/05/breaking-glass-infinite-dimensions
======
iraphael
Does anyone have more information about the finding itself? This article seems
to be mostly a story about how "there was this mystery, and this scientist
solved it with math".

~~~
empath75
Not for that particular finding, but this seems to be a somewhat readable
summary of the glass phase transitions, including the one in question:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.03008.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.03008.pdf)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
"Annual Review of $TOPIC"-journal papers are usually very good. Note also that
the lead author on the review you linked is the advisor of the postdoc that
did the work described in TFA.

------
FrozenVoid
Could this be the transition point they talk about?
[https://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/02...](https://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/02/glass-
melts-near-absolute-zero.html)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
No, that's a different type of transition, due to quantum effects (which are
not dominant here).

------
pavel_lishin
Worth reading the first paragraph just for the link to Frank Gehry's
buildings.

